

Active Twitter User? Thoughts on Hubspot's Methodology - jamesk2
http://andrewilardi.blogspot.com/2009/06/hubspots-state-of-twittersphere-report.html

======
jamesk2
From the article: "An active user, as defined by HubSpot, may be a member 3 or
6 months old who has abandoned his account"

"What’s interesting are the population metrics stating that 44.5% follow 1 or
more people and 47.29% have 1 or more follower. Firstly, they never took out
“inactive users” (even according to there own erroneous definition)."

